# yorkshire cruise



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

anyone up for a meeting near penistone , then a cruise on some decent roads, up woodhead pass to buxton maybe cat and fiddle etc then back to the pub for beers & chat etc.










had to cancel this due to bad weather :x dont wanna take my TT swimming again 

will rescedule for next month, any dates prefered?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi mate

Ignor most of my questions in that PM, can see where and when now. 

I'm certainly up for making the May East Mids meet a joint event, my lot can either meet up near me and follow to Buxton and meet you lot there, or we can all just make our own way to a Buxton meet point.

I'll speak to my lot at my next meet and make sure everyone is Ok. I'm sure they'll all be up for it tho.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

ahh b*gger - im on holiday from the 19th - 26th May!!!!  maybe one after!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

Nem said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Ignor most of my questions in that PM, can see where and when now.
> 
> ...


if us yorkshire lot meet in penistone and cruise to buxton to meet you chaps, then all of us can do the rest of the cruise, go up and down the cat and fiddle and down the A6 buxton road.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Stunning mate. Excellent plan. I've never done cat and fiddle before so I'm looking for ward to it already.

Nick


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey chaps!

BMX you can count me in for the yorkshire lot.

Sounds like a good run!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> Stunning mate. Excellent plan. I've never done cat and fiddle before so I'm looking for ward to it already.
> 
> Nick


Excellent plan indeed :!: :!: Rendezvous in Buxton with you Nick it is then. Apologies for another Kingfisher Blue cramping your style again mate :lol:

Cat and Fiddle run on FOUR wheels :? Gosh, I'm only used to doing that run hanging off TWO wheels 8)

Great pity about the 50mph speed limit: perhaps we could liven things up by setting the cruise control to 50 and seeing who cuts it first...

TThriller


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

TThriller said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning mate. Excellent plan. I've never done cat and fiddle before so I'm looking for ward to it already.
> ...


it is better on two wheels, used to get my knee down on two corners when i had a bike. but still good fun in a car.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

If we are going near the Cat and Fiddle run, we really must include the nearby A5004 Buxton to Whalley Bridge run: BOTH WAYS :!: :!:

TThriller


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

TThriller said:


> If we are going near the Cat and Fiddle run, we really must include the nearby A5004 Buxton to Whalley Bridge run: BOTH WAYS :!: :!:
> 
> TThriller


sounds good to me , a good set of roads, prolly the best in the country


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in mate, I'll check my diary tomorrow though as I might be in Spain.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice roads and my usual play ground. Perhaps you'd like to join us??
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 0&start=40

No date decided as yet but it looks like the 28th for my run


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Nice roads and my usual play ground. Perhaps you'd like to join us??
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 0&start=40
> 
> No date decided as yet but it looks like the 28th for my run


Make that the 14th


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Nice roads and my usual play ground. Perhaps you'd like to join us??
> ...


Yes,

14th for mine almost definitely


----------



## ragpot (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm assuming that the two cruises were merged on the 14th ?

And there's me polishing and waxing for the 21st !


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ragpot said:


> I'm assuming that the two cruises were merged on the 14th ?
> 
> And there's me polishing and waxing for the 21st !


You could always still come down to the east mids meet / cruise which is still on tomorrow 

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ragpot said:


> I'm assuming that the two cruises were merged on the 14th ?
> 
> And there's me polishing and waxing for the 21st !


No, they weren't. However, we had 9 cars on the last Beehive run.

So, what's happening here? I'd still be carefull on the A537 and A5004. The Boys in Blue usually have a field day there at weekends


----------



## ragpot (Feb 20, 2005)

think that in this example no news was bad news!

All gone quiet... and what a nice sunny day for a cruise too (Not).

Sorry Nick, only picked up the post just now, maybe next time for the Mids Meet - do hope you had fun though.


----------

